# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Rritja e temperaturave provokon shtimin e dhunes!

## arba.t

Studim, rritja e temperaturave provokon shtim të dhunësUASHINGTON - Nëse temperaturat e larta ju bëjnë nervoz, mos u merakosni pasi nuk jeni të vetmit, sipas një studimi amerikan të publikuar sot, që bën me dije se në vendet me klimë më të nxehtë ka më shumë shenja dhune. 

''Diçka e tillë mund të ketë pasoja katastrofike nëse vazhdon ngrohja globale e Tokës'', paralajmërojnë hulumtuesit nga Universiteti i Berkeley dhe Princeton, e publikuar në revistën ''Science''. 

''Parashikimi i të ardhmes mbetet gjithmonë delikat'', sipas Solomon Hsiang, autorit kryesor të studimit. 
''Por, ne besojmë se efektet (në numër) janë mjaft të rëndësishme që duhen marrë seriozisht pasi kanë një ndikim në intensitetin e dhunës sot dhe në atë të fëmijëve tanë nesër", vijon ai. 
Për të arritur në përfundimin e bashkëveprimit të temperaturave të larta dhe rritjes së dhunës, shkencëtarët kanë kryer superstudime, mbi 60 të tilla. 

Një prej studimeve, për shembull, vë në dukje se dhuna si sulmet, vrasjet, përdhunimet, dhuna në familje janë më të shpeshta kur rriten 
temperaturat. 
"Provat e mbledhura tregojnë se njerëzit në botë nuk e përballojnë lehtësisht ekspozimin ndaj temperaturave të larta", thekson në një deklaratë Marshall Burke, bashkautor i këtyre studimeve. 
Shpjegimi i këtij fenomeni mbetet ende i paqartë. 
Hulumtuesit tregojnë se ekzistojnë mjaft teori. Njëra prej tyre është prodhimi i ulët bujqësor për shkak të thatësirës dhe një prirje e njerëzve për të marrë armët, për të siguruar pra mbijetesën. 
Temperaturat e larta mund të kenë efekte psikologjike duke shkaktuar elementë të dhunshëm. 
"Konfliktet e dhunshme mund të ndodhin për një sërë shkaqesh, ato më të shpeshtat kanë lidhje me përkeqësimin e klimës", shton Solomon Hsiang.

----------


## Wordless

Në Dubai, Abu Thabi, Kuwajt etj nuk ndodhin këto akte dhune edhe pse temperaturat janë të larta. Për mua, shkaku kryesor është geni, shoqëria dhe ekonomia

----------

